# ☆Lïz 's Lucky Clovers Market☆



## lizardon (Mar 23, 2015)

I see many people are looking for Lucky Clovers, so i'd like to sell some!

6TBT for each, 
100TBT for 18, 
500TBT for 100, 
1000TBT for 220

only accept TBT, also trade at least 50TBT, thanks!

I will bring clovers to your town!


----------



## lizardon (Mar 23, 2015)

bump


----------



## Enderz (Mar 23, 2015)

Can I buy 18 clovers?


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 23, 2015)

pretty sure this should be in the tbt market?


----------



## lizardon (Mar 23, 2015)

Enderz said:


> Can I buy 18 clovers?



sure, when do you want to trade?

- - - Post Merge - - -



kikiiii said:


> pretty sure this should be in the tbt market?



there are more people need in this area


----------



## Enderz (Mar 23, 2015)

lizardon said:


> sure, when do you want to trade?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Maybe now, I need to add you real quick then pay you


----------



## lau. (Mar 23, 2015)

Can I buy 9 clovers? Total will be 54, correct?


----------



## lizardon (Mar 23, 2015)

Enderz said:


> Maybe now, I need to add you real quick then pay you




ok, open your gate, i'm coming

- - - Post Merge - - -



lau. said:


> Can I buy 9 clovers? Total will be 54, correct?



sure, open your gate, i'm coming


----------



## Enderz (Mar 23, 2015)

lizardon said:


> ok, open your gate, i'm coming
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ok, I payed you and I'm opening my gates


----------



## lizardon (Mar 23, 2015)

bump


----------



## Cailey (Mar 23, 2015)

how many can I get with my tbt..?


----------



## lizardon (Mar 23, 2015)

caileymichelle said:


> how many can I get with my tbt..?



5??  but I can give you 8


----------



## soki (Mar 23, 2015)

helloo can i buy 10 lucky clover? : ) for 70tbt?


----------



## lizardon (Mar 23, 2015)

soki said:


> helloo can i buy 10 lucky clover? : ) for 70tbt?




sure, open your gate, i'm coming


----------



## soki (Mar 23, 2015)

lizardon said:


> sure, open your gate, i'm coming



alrighty cool. ill be on Leona and can you place it on my beach?? since i got no room on my grass area. i will lead you to the beach area.


----------



## lizardon (Mar 23, 2015)

soki said:


> alrighty cool. ill be on Leona and can you place it on my beach?? since i got no room on my grass area. i will lead you to the beach area.



ok, waiting for you to open the gate


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 23, 2015)

How do you even get so many lucky clovers?


----------



## lizardon (Mar 23, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> How do you even get so many lucky clovers?



some friends in my game group gave me a lot


----------



## lizardon (Mar 23, 2015)

bump


----------



## inkling (Mar 23, 2015)

fyi this thread should prob be moved to tbt market


----------



## Cailey (Mar 23, 2015)

aww okay so 8 clovers for all my TBT... I'll send it over and add.
I have to do another trade real quick though


----------



## lizardon (Mar 23, 2015)

inkling said:


> fyi this thread should prob be moved to tbt market



they just helped me to move back

- - - Post Merge - - -



caileymichelle said:


> aww okay so 8 clovers for all my TBT... I'll send it over and add.
> I have to do another trade real quick though



ok, let me know when you gate is open , i will come over


----------



## Cailey (Mar 23, 2015)

added and opening! just sent the TBT-- ignore all the junk on the ground <3


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 23, 2015)

Does this mean we are allowed to have tbt only shops on the retail side?


----------



## lizardon (Mar 23, 2015)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Does this mean we are allowed to have tbt only shops on the retail side?



I asked one of the boss, he/she said it is ok for now, cause they are planing to open a special area for TBT/BTB in game items trade soon..


----------



## lizardon (Mar 23, 2015)

bump


----------



## lizardon (Mar 23, 2015)

bump


----------



## soki (Mar 23, 2015)

hello again. i actually want more clovers. :B 
can i buy 10 more for the same price, 70tbt?


----------



## lizardon (Mar 23, 2015)

soki said:


> hello again. i actually want more clovers. :B
> can i buy 10 more for the same price, 70tbt?



deal, but wait me few mins, let me finish my phone call..


----------



## soki (Mar 23, 2015)

lizardon said:


> deal, but wait me few mins, let me finish my phone call..



awesome. and no probs


----------



## lizardon (Mar 23, 2015)

you can open the gate, i will come soon

- - - Post Merge - - -



soki said:


> awesome. and no probs



I'm waiting for you to open the gate


----------



## lizardon (Mar 24, 2015)

bump


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 24, 2015)

lizardon said:


> there are more people need in this area



It doesn't mean you can ignore the rule I guess.
I should ask mods to move this into appropriate section.


----------



## lizardon (Mar 24, 2015)

RedTropicalFish said:


> It doesn't mean you can ignore the rule I guess.
> I should ask mods to move this into appropriate section.



I asked one of the boss, he/she said it is ok for now, cause they are planing to open a special area for TBT/BTB in game items trade soon..


----------



## FrozenLover (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm needing some, I will let you know how many.


----------



## lizardon (Mar 24, 2015)

FrozenLover said:


> I'm needing some, I will let you know how many.



ok, i will be back in 3-4 hours, just leave your message or PM me


----------



## lizardon (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm back


----------



## lizardon (Mar 24, 2015)

bump


----------



## lizardon (Mar 25, 2015)

bump


----------



## lizardon (Mar 25, 2015)

bump


----------



## lizardon (Mar 26, 2015)

bump


----------



## lizardon (Mar 31, 2015)

bump


----------



## lizardon (Apr 1, 2015)

bump


----------



## lizardon (Apr 1, 2015)

bump


----------



## lizardon (Apr 1, 2015)

bump


----------



## lizardon (Apr 2, 2015)

bump


----------



## lizardon (Apr 4, 2015)

bump


----------



## lizardon (Apr 10, 2015)

bump


----------



## Haventide (May 2, 2015)

May I buy 5 clovers?


----------



## SakuraJD (May 7, 2015)

I would like 1 clover please!


----------



## minuki (May 8, 2015)

Can I buy 200 TBT worth of clovers, please?


----------



## lizardon (May 8, 2015)

minuki said:


> Can I buy 200 TBT worth of clovers, please?



sure, 32 clovers
when do you want to trade?


----------



## minuki (May 8, 2015)

I can trade any time you're online after 2:30 PM PST today


----------



## lizardon (May 8, 2015)

minuki said:


> I can trade any time you're online after 2:30 PM PST today



yeah, i guess i should be home around that time, here is PST also


----------



## hemming1996 (May 8, 2015)

I'll buy 7 for 40tbt?


----------



## lizardon (May 8, 2015)

hemming1996 said:


> I'll buy 7 for 40tbt?



the trade at least 50TBT


----------



## hemming1996 (May 8, 2015)

Right sorry. Make that 9 covers for 54tbt


----------



## lizardon (May 8, 2015)

hemming1996 said:


> Right sorry. Make that 9 covers for 54tbt



sure, but i'm not home now, will be around around 2:00pm PST


----------



## hemming1996 (May 8, 2015)

That's 7pm for me so ill try and see if I can be on then


----------



## minuki (May 8, 2015)

lizardon said:


> yeah, i guess i should be home around that time, here is PST also


Ok, I'm ready to trade whenever you are!


----------



## lizardon (May 8, 2015)

minuki said:


> Ok, I'm ready to trade whenever you are!



sorry i'm on phone call... just too busy today...
i will trade with you later


----------



## SakuraJD (May 8, 2015)

so... about that clover i asked about...


----------



## lizardon (May 9, 2015)

SakuraJD said:


> so... about that clover i asked about...



I have said "trade at least 50TBT"


----------



## SakuraJD (May 9, 2015)

lizardon said:


> I have said "trade at least 50TBT"



well then, i shall go elsewhere.


----------



## lizardon (May 9, 2015)

bump


----------

